# Carp Question



## nwfish (Jan 16, 2008)

The other day I was fishing in a river for bass or crappie, really anything that would bite. I was using a jointed rapala and I hooked this carp in the mouth. Do you think it actually bit on the lure or did I happen to snag it right in the mouth. I just didn't really know carp would go for a lure. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=49869&cat=500


----------



## skeeter21 (Mar 26, 2010)

Right now they might be if there spawning. It could of just been protecting its bed. Saturday I saw a carp as big as the one you caught on a bed and i dropped my worm right in fron of her face and she sucked it right in.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have caught them on minnows before while fishing for smallies. Its pretty rare but they are as opportunistic as any fish.

Jake


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I've caught em casting chicken livers to rising fish.

They really are opportunists, haha.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

It doesn't happen often, but a couple times I've caught a carp that hit a small spinner or plug, and I've read about fly fishermen who will target carp with sinking flies or nymphs. However, if you want to have a lot of fun, the next time you encounter a major cicada hatch, use a Baby Chug Bug or other small surface lure. The carp will often swim up and suck it in, but sometimes they'll hit like a enraged smallmouth. My daughter and I had a ball catching carp on Baby Bugs a Salt Fork back in 2000 (or was it 2001?). We even had catfish hitting surface lures that day.


----------



## meatwad (Sep 29, 2004)

A few years back when the big cicada hatch was going on the carp at the local lake got ferocious! They were coming up and hitting anything on the surface .....topwater bass baits, bobbers you name it. They even got aggresive enough I was fishing a bass tournament and was bouncing a crankbait over a just barely submerged lay down and I watched a carp come up from under the tree, chase my crankbait proceeded to hit the crankbait and then I cranked him in and that was that. IT WAS CRAZY!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They&#8217;ll certainly hit a lure. I&#8217;ve caught them ripping a Vib-E about as fast as I could, as well as slower methods.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i use to catch with rooster tails all the time fishing the stillwater


----------

